# Crappy labs,Endo recommending combination therapy. Which is best?



## pamperwithrachel (Jan 31, 2013)

After maintaining well for about 3 months my thyroid numbers took a turn for the worst and sent me to hypo mode. My thyroid was removed a little over 10 months ago for thyroid cancer and while I was doing well for a few months of 2 Grains of Armour it seems the good times are over.

Free t4 0.47 (.71-1.86)
Free t3 4.65 (2.3-4.2)
TSH 7.8 (.35-5.5)

The Endo is recommending moving to a combined medication as I did not do well on Synthyroid alone and apparently Armour swings me the other way, crashing my t4 numbers. I was given the option of Synthyroid/Armour or Synthyroid/Cytomel. I am given a lot of control in the option of being given a choice which I want to try next. Has anyone had similar issues and or taken either of these combinations? Which one is best?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the opposite problem...high T4, low T3, so I now take Synthroid and Cytomel.

I've never taken Armour, so I can't comment on it, but my understanding is that people don't take Armour AND Synthroid together.

Welcome, by the way!


----------



## pamperwithrachel (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! I had trouble tolerating synthyroid alone, I was on 175mcg right after my surgery for about 2 months and became sick again. I seem to tolerate Armour well, been on 2 grains for about 6 months but it doesn't have enough t4 for me which is why i'm being given the option to lower the Armour and substitute in a dose of synthyroid.

I have both hyper and hypo symptoms: Heart palpitations and severe overheating (I swear this must be what hot flashes are like) to the point that I have to change my sheets every day, while at the same time being excessively tired (12-14 hours sleep every day) and no appetite while still not losing weight. It seems the unbalance of my thyroid, high ft3 and very low ft4 is screwing with my system in all sorts of ways.

I really miss my thyroid, pre- cancer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, wait, isn't Armour SUPPOSE to lower your free t4?? My understanding was the result was low TSH, low free t4 and high free t3. So, you are getting the intended results...now, you feeling bad is the problem.

I agree, no go on the Armour/Synthroid combo. Especially if you are already feeling hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamperwithrachel said:


> After maintaining well for about 3 months my thyroid numbers took a turn for the worst and sent me to hypo mode. My thyroid was removed a little over 10 months ago for thyroid cancer and while I was doing well for a few months of 2 Grains of Armour it seems the good times are over.
> 
> Free t4 0.47 (.71-1.86)
> Free t3 4.65 (2.3-4.2)
> ...












It is normal and natural for Armour (any T3 does this) and according to your FREE T3 test, you are over medicated.

So......................that TSH stands out. Something "is" wrong. I would have the TSH run again. This whole thing makes no sense at all w/your FREE T3 over the top and your TSH over the top.

Since you are a surviving cancer patient, it is very important to keep the TSH suppressed.

Did you have RAI in the aftermath of your surgery?

And this may be very interesting to you......................

copy and paste

Interestingly, TSH levels in patients previously treated with thyroid ablation were 6-fold higher than in untreated patients, though free thyroid hormone levels were still in the

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyrotropin-secreting-pituitary-adenomas/

Also, what is your Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab like now?


----------



## pamperwithrachel (Jan 31, 2013)

Andros said:


> It is normal and natural for Armour (any T3 does this) and according to your FREE T3 test, you are over medicated.
> 
> So......................that TSH stands out. Something "is" wrong. I would have the TSH run again. This whole thing makes no sense at all w/your FREE T3 over the top and your TSH over the top.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on the new Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin AB results, they forgot them on the most recent testing so I had those levels drawn yesterday.

Due to the overwhelming amount of side effects and the fact that it took 18 months for them to find that thyroid cancer was the problem (my immune system was shot), we opted for a wait and see approach to the RAI, so I have not had it. I am schedules for a new ultrasound next week also to take a look to see if anything was left behind, had the Follicular varient of Papillary Carcinoma.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamperwithrachel said:


> Still waiting on the new Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin AB results, they forgot them on the most recent testing so I had those levels drawn yesterday.
> 
> Due to the overwhelming amount of side effects and the fact that it took 18 months for them to find that thyroid cancer was the problem (my immune system was shot), we opted for a wait and see approach to the RAI, so I have not had it. I am schedules for a new ultrasound next week also to take a look to see if anything was left behind, had the Follicular varient of Papillary Carcinoma.


There is no question that something is not right so I hope we hear from you soon. Very strange to have high TSH and high FREE T3. I "would" re-lab if I were in your shoes.


----------



## pamperwithrachel (Jan 31, 2013)

Andros said:


> There is no question that something is not right so I hope we hear from you soon. Very strange to have high TSH and high FREE T3. I "would" re-lab if I were in your shoes.


Got the thyroglobulin results in and those are <.5 so they are fine. They have now changed me over to 1 grain Armour and 100mcg tirosint since I reacted so badly to synthyroid. Been about a week, fingers crossed it will help and they will re-lab after 2 more weeks to look into this further.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

I was awful on Armour so now I'm on Tirosint and Cytomel. Despite still being undermedicated (in my opinion), this combination seems to be the best for me.


----------

